# factory rebuild (power head)



## airbornemike (Dec 15, 2014)

What exactly gets done and is it reliable? Looking to buy one withe less than 100 hrs on it, trust worthy individual just not familiar with a rebuild.


----------



## Lil' Blue Rude (Dec 15, 2014)

Guess it depends on the builder. Some people put in a new set of rings and hone the cylinders and call it a rebuild. Others put all new bearing, seals, gaskets, bore cylinders, over size pistons, rings, wrist pins, and what ever else need replaced. Just have to ask what was done. Both of my motor I've run have been blown up when I bought them and I've rebuilt them and had no problems (knock on wood). You pretty much end up with a new motor if they're properly rebuilt.


----------



## airbornemike (Dec 15, 2014)

It was rebuilt by yamaha, does that make a difference?


----------



## Lil' Blue Rude (Dec 15, 2014)

Should be like a new motor then on the inside, probably has over sized pistons. Some smaller shops will piece a motor together but I wouldn't think you would have to worry about it if Yamaha rebuilt it.


----------



## airbornemike (Dec 15, 2014)

Cool thanks Blue, I was hoping you'd be out there. I'll keep ya posted


----------

